# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  helmet debate

## MIke R

she should have had one one....

shoulda woulda coulda

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/29772691...773/?gt1=43001

----------


## pascaleschmidt

I am sure helmets help but I am not sure I am ready to wear one....

----------


## MIke R

believe me I understand.....I always wear one when I am pushing the envelope.... if I am going out of bounds and doing some real difficult terrain.,.back bowls, glades, chutes, and that sort of thing...but I dont wear one when I am in bounds with my daughter on Intermediate or Expert groomed trails


my wife gives me heaps of s**t anytime I dont have it on and this unfortunate incident only has made her cries louder...LOL

----------


## heatherdh

I, too, was reluctant to start wearing a helmet. Skied for 30 years without one and didn't think they were that cute.

But, I started skiing with my daughter and thought, "How can I make her wear one but not wear one myself?" After wearing it for one season, I realized several other benefits--helments are warmer than hats, helmets aren't as itchy as hats, and helmets don't mess up your hair as much as hats.

----------


## MIke R

yeah my daughter too wants to know why her and not me.......

how was your trip?

----------


## pascaleschmidt

I have heard the argument that helmets do not mess up the hair s much..May have to give it a try! My in laws who are in their 70s love their helmets!

----------


## fins85258

We got an iteresting perspective from a ski patrol person at Wolf Creek last year. We found a snow boarder down and semi concious. We told his friend to keep him down and we would get the patrol. On the way back up the lift with him he said he felt that helmets gave people an unsafe sence of protection that does not exist. So they go out and ski outside of their element and ability and get hurt anyway. He also made the point that a helmet won't keep your lungs from colapsing when ya straddle a tree at 20 or 30 miles an hour!

----------


## MIke R

fins...... male skiers and riders will ski and ride beyond their abilities for as long as the sport will exist...we see it everyday...it comes with the territory.....at least once a week I ride the chair up with male skiers ( 20-30 years old ) in rental equipment heading to the head wall or the glades.....

I just laugh at them....which they get a kick out of...LOL

----------


## pascaleschmidt

That is why  I love skiing in Switzerland where there are no trees on the slopes of Davos.

----------


## MIke R

no trees in Colorado above 11 thousand feet either...none...

----------


## pascaleschmidt

Davos 8000 feet..no trees, warmth and bliss and no open ski lifts!!!

----------


## rwh1949

Yea, fins, beware the "expert" spewing forth illogical b.s.  Almost 30 years ago when I started practicing emergency medicine you'd occasionally hear a cop or a paramedic pontificating that seat belts caused as many deaths as they prevented:  "they make people drive faster while imbuing them with a false sense of security..."  or so the false logic went.  "If I'd had on a seat belt when I had MY accident, the officer told me I'd be dead..."  Maybe not dead but maybe you'd be thinking a little more clearly before you open your pie hole, I always think, under my breath.

I mean, there really is no logic involved:  packing peanuts do, indeed protect the package.  End of story.  So much so that I am now going to buy one of the damn things for me!

----------


## JEK

Roy, what is that ER docs call motorcyclist who shun helmets? Organ donors !!!

----------


## MIke R

seeing that you never wore one when you skied with me...you better get one otherwise you are no better than your patients mon ami....

----------

